# Outback Recipe



## smoke (Feb 29, 2008)

Does anyone have the receipe for the seasoning Outback uses on their steaks?


----------



## desertlites (Feb 29, 2008)

sorry but a steak is a steak-no seasoning used here-let the meat do it's thang! just my opionion.


----------



## linbru (Feb 29, 2008)

I have to agree! If a steak can't stand on it's own then it's not for me. No A1 or even salt. That is like dipping fries in catchup. Yuk!

Hope you find what you want though.


----------



## pitrow (Feb 29, 2008)

wouldn't smoke be considered a seasoning?


----------



## desertlites (Feb 29, 2008)

I don't smoke steak-but sure love a grilled rib-eye


----------



## homebrew & bbq (Feb 29, 2008)

Like the other folks, I tend to grill my steaks naked, but here are some places you might start and see what you think.

http://www.recipezaar.com/52366
http://www.cdkitchen.com/recipes/rec...ing35728.shtml


----------



## wavector (Mar 1, 2008)

Outback Steakhouse Marinade


----------



## smoke (Mar 1, 2008)

Thanks for the responses...


----------



## big game cook (Sep 12, 2008)

im kind of a chili head. always add some heated spice to steak. even if its just habanero powder.


----------

